# locked out



## jjr97850 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,Im a new member with a problem. I have my 05 GTO in storage for the winter. I went to the house last weekend and tried to open the door with the remote,but apperently the battery is dead,and for some reason my key dose'nt work. I was wondering ,can I jack up the pass.side and put a charger on the starter stud to charge the battery? Im kinda lost for ideas,as I have to get the hood opened. PLEASE help!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That should work, as long as it's the car's battery that is dead and not the key fob battery.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I called AAA when my locked my only key in the car like a dummy. They were able to unlock my driver side door window trip. They basically slid a baloon in to pull the weather stripping out and then just a flat metal thing with a hook on the end. Took the guy like 5 minutes of fooling around to get it unlocked.

Spend $40 and get a battery tender. Hopefully your battery can still be saved...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The key should mechanically unlock the door. It's just not as easily as the lock actuator helping you but if you turn it it will open.


----------



## jjr97850 (Jan 30, 2012)

*lock out*

Thank you all,I'll try the charger on the starter thing first,and if all else fails I'll call AAA,next time I won't lock the door.
TY


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jjr97850 said:


> ......and if all else fails I'll call AAA.......


And watch them jam a wedge between the door and the roof and then spread it open with that little air bag/bladder thing? No thanks........I like the way my doors presently seal. Turn the key harder; it will unlock the door.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Probally wouldn't hurt to graphite lube the door and your ignition as well.



HP11 said:


> And watch them jam a wedge between the door and the roof and then spread it open with that little air bag/bladder thing? No thanks........I like the way my doors presently seal. Turn the key harder; it will unlock the door.


I had no leaks after.


----------

